# Slaty-grey snake



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey all

I am reading into this species and I am finding it hard to find much information on its needs etc... even using the search function, not really much comes up... I am very intrigued! 

Can anyone tell me a little more about the Slaty-grey? Is it difficult to keep?

Any info would be greatly appreciated 

Cheers,


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 23, 2011)

great species from what i have seen i have a mate thas been keeping them for many years.
It behaves not unlike a brown snake when handled,so great species to handle for getting you used to elapids,and cant hurt a fly 
He has them feeding on rodents,and they have grown quite large.
Send us a PM if you want his details


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 23, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> great species from what i have seen i have a mate thas been keeping them for many years.
> It behaves not unlike a brown snake when handled,so great species to handle for getting you used to elapids,and cant hurt a fly
> He has them feeding on rodents,and they have grown quite large.
> Send us a PM if you want his details



How big has your mate got them to? I've found some whoppers out here. 

I think they are disgusting creatures that make for hideous pets. But they are very aggro and can be converted to mice pretty easy. Dottyback on this site has bred them.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 23, 2011)

From what I read they're pretty small and only get to about 1.5m? Thanks Snakepimp, I'll wait to find out more info on them before I decide if I want one or not 

Why are they disgusting creatures that make hideous pets? Just their behaviour? I didn't really read much on their temperament with the tiny bit of info there is about them. 

Would it be far fetched to get my hands on a yearling who has chilled out a bit?


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 23, 2011)

I Don't think a slatey grey will chill out lol. I only kept WC slateys for short periods. When you catch them they were all about teeth and poop lol, they would tag and chew anything in reach and poop disgusting frog poop on you.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 23, 2011)

hmmm that doesn't sound too appealing at all....


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 23, 2011)

They are interesting to look at though... When they aren't buried under their substrate. They are defintately a specialist type of snake IMO.


----------



## Khagan (Dec 23, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> they would tag and chew anything in reach and poop disgusting frog poop on you.



Sounds like a good time lol. =p


----------



## dottyback (Dec 23, 2011)

I have 3 wild caught adults and they are feral, if they dont get you from the front end they get you from the back end! That said the captive breds can calm down a bit and get used to handling. I have some eggs in the cooker and will have some for sale in the near future.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 23, 2011)

hmmm... don't think they would be for me just yet....

gorgeous snake none-the-less! The way the light reflects off the scales is awesome!

Thanks for the replies


----------

